
Google Open Sources AMP via OpenJS Foundation - gumby
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/14/googles_amp_openjs/
======
usr1106
Title is misleading. I believe AMP has always been open source. Google just
tries breathe new life into AMP by trying to give it a more neutral image by
profiting from OpenJS and Linux Foundation labels. And Linux Foundation does
not say no to money from Google, although most opinions outside of Google seem
to be very negative on AMP.

